# GPH for 55 gallon tank



## aquajay (Feb 16, 2011)

I set up my 55 gallon tank a couple of weeks ago and am using a filter rated at 185 GPH. It's a planted tank using C02. I'm thinking that I don't have enough filtration or flow but am not sure how much I should have. I've been seeing suggestions anywhere from 5 to 10 times the size of the tank. One concern I have is too much flow for the plants. Any suggestions / comments on this?

Thanks.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

You should check out the following thread.
There is lot of information in that thread. I have an under-filtered tank according to the recommendations in that thread, and I have three powerheads to help with flow, but a better option would be larger filter canister with larger pump.

Your filter is two components, pump/flow and volume of media.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Between five and ten x won't be too much flow, especially if you use a lily pipe or a spray bar.


----------

